

iOS7 – Why Is Everyone Suddenly A Design Critic? - mpconlen
http://www.compylr.com/post/ios7-or-why-is-everyone-suddenly-a-design-critic

======
uh_oh
Who are those users to have an opinion of their own? If that's the way you
think about your users, you probably don't deserve having them.

Maybe some people don't like the design, but can't move because they have
already invested too much into the platform? A brand is a promise to not mess
things up.

If users love everything Apple does we criticize them (The sheep!). If they
form an opinion while still using Apple devices we criticize them as well
(Those "experts"!).

Btw, I actually like the design. I was sort of shocked when I first saw it,
but it grows on you pretty quickly.

------
jack-r-abbit
I am not a design expert. Far from it. I don't know shit about design. You
know what I AM an expert in? What I like and don't like. You don't have to be
a design expert to love something or hate something. You just need to know
what you love or hate. I don't know who Andrew Sass is and don't give a shit
how many awards his designs have earned... fuck him for telling me I can't
have an opinion of what I like or don't like just because I'm not a design
expert. You don't have to be a chef to know when someone is feeding you shit.

~~~
andrewsass
You can have an opinion as a non design expert. Don't expect anyone to give a
fuck about it. Especially Apple, while they continue to make huge profits from
the products that you, non-design expert "don't like".

~~~
jack-r-abbit
But, clearly I can't have an opinion because you told me (and a lot of other
people) to just shut the fuck up about it. Nice! Classy! Award-winning
attitude!

Many, many, many companies make huge profits selling crap I don't like. So
what? I don't expect anyone to give a fuck about my opinion. But I also don't
expect anyone to tell me to shut the fuck up for having it. So why don't you
take your own advice with your opinion. And we can go our separate ways.

------
altcognito
> "Before iPods, suburban normals gave zero fucks about their obtuse, bulking
> heaps of plastic that spun CDs of boy bands from their hips."

Elitism aside, this seems contradicted by the fact that Steve Jobs used Sony
as his model corporation. You know: the company that made the Sony Walkman
etc...

[http://www.dailyfinance.com/2012/04/12/sony-outlook-steve-
jo...](http://www.dailyfinance.com/2012/04/12/sony-outlook-steve-jobs-losses/)

------
thatswrong0
A lot of the criticism seems to be directed at the icons. They really don't
look that great to me. Sorry that I have an opinion on the matter, you can
direct your vitriol at me if it makes you feel better. Here's a redesign
posted to HN earlier that I think looks quite a bit better:
[http://dribbble.com/shots/1109343-iOS-7-Redesign/attachments...](http://dribbble.com/shots/1109343-iOS-7-Redesign/attachments/140192)

~~~
actionscripted
My only real negative criticism is with the icons. Everything else I can learn
to love -- or already love -- but there are some fundamental issues with the
gradient directions, shape details and overall consistency.

I think your redesign is a great step in the right direction! The gradients
are going light-to-dark in a consistent manner, the scale of the shapes within
each icon feels appropriate and you even simplified some of them further to
make them more obvious. If your icons were the ones presented, I'd have much
less to complain about.

~~~
thatswrong0
These aren't mine, but here's the link to the HN post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5861681](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5861681)

------
ArekDymalski
TL;DR "You can't express your opinion on design unless you can do better". I'm
curious how the author watches football or movie. Silently for sure.

~~~
andrewsass
I never watch football, or any sports for that matter, and I _do_ watch movies
silently - would be rude to my fellow moviegoers to do otherwise

~~~
ArekDymalski
Regarding the movies that's very nice of you. Do you discuss the movie with
anyone after watching it?

------
cfinke
_More importantly, no one outside of this conference has even used the iOS7,
so really, truthfully, everyone needs to shut the fuck up._

False. I'm thousands of miles away, and I've been using it since a couple
hours after it was announced, which was about 20 hours before this post was
published.

~~~
andrewsass
truth. should update to "most people outside of this conference"

------
general_failure
Why is Everyone Suddenly having a blog and an opinion? Why can't everyone just
shut the fuck up and not say a word about things that they are not an expert
on?

Seriously, can't down vote this enough. The irony of a blog asking people to
stfu.

~~~
andrewsass
yet, you're commenting on it...?

------
teaneedz
How does this dribble make it to HN? This article represents such an elitest
out-of-touch opinion.

When designers forget that users or potential users are the final authority
that matters, they're walking the path of irrelevance.

~~~
andrewsass
"When designers forget that users or potential users are the final authority
that matters"

In the case of Apple, I disagree. Apple doesn't need to impress these users
who bitch about their products, yet use them anyway.

Also "drivel"

~~~
teaneedz
Whoops - thanks for the drivel alert. I dribbled a bit.

I think Apple historically has done a great job overall and set a bar where
the user experience is concerned. Recently, that hasn't been as true for me
with certain Apple products and services. The brand deserves credit for mostly
getting things right though.

However, to imply that users who have concerns about products they use are
just complainers unworthy of being listened to, undervalues the process that
leads to better products.

I believe, negative sentiment accumulates to a tipping point that can easily
lead a once loyal and happy customer to another solution when or if one is
available.

Whether a hybrid flat design approach works for iOS 7 or not, it's the users
who will decide but no brand can afford to ignore those who are unhappy with a
design BUT still use it.

------
beat
+1.

Now, how do I kill people on this MUD?

That antique joke aside, most people don't know enough to know that they don't
know. People who think Edward Tufte is a cartoon rabbit pontificating on
design... is this really any worse than listening to them pontificate on
Turkish politics, or the prime lending rate, or the relative merits of three
star restaurants in foreign countries where they'll never eat?

~~~
andrewsass
you're right it's not any worse :(

------
cfinke
I may not know anything about design, but I know what I like.

~~~
andrewsass
congratulations. don't like ios7. dont buy it

------
daughart
Did anyone read the comments? Troll alert.

